# Portmeirion



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

If You've never been to Portmeirion, near Porthmadog then now's a good time. You can pick up a free Winter season ticket at the Tesco's in Porthmadog or at the Portmeirion shops in the town. It's a great day out with the village and the big woods and the estuary. Porthmadogs worth a look at too. If you take the road to Dolgethli there are loads of big layby's to park for the night.
Regards Patman


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We were at Portmeirion a couple of weeks ago. We loved walking through The Village, taking photos, and then taking the coastal walk for a mile or so. A really great day. We walked into Porthmadog for a wander around the shops, before catching the bus back to the CC site at Gellilydan. 

Well worth the visit, IMO. And of course, I had to get a Prisoner tee shirt :roll:

Gerald


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Portmadog is a great favourite of ours... and a great site nearby too where you can catch a train at the entrance to Portmadog or Phewelli and just a few yards from the site is a long sandy beach... worth a visit !.

Teckie

http://www.abererch-sands.demon.co.uk/


----------

